# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  تبدیل فایل class به exe

## abbas.exe

سلام 
میبخشید من می خوام فایل با پسوند class رو تبدیل به exe لطفا من و راهنمایی کنید
چون کسی که می خوام پروژه ام رو به هش تحویل بدم  مطمپنم که نمی تونه برنامه ام رو تو command line اجرا کنه ( اگه نتونه اجرا کنه 4 نمره ی پروژه پر)

----------


## persianshadow

سلام 

 شما با استفاده از  jdk  نمی تونید این کار رو انجام بدید. ولی یه برنامه به نام 

  exej  وجود داره که با استفاده از  اون این کار انجام  پذیره برنامه رو براتون 

  گذاشتم.

----------


## abbas.exe

می بخشید من document هاشو خوندم و sample های خودش رو هم اجرا کردم ولی از بر نامه های خودم ایراد گرفت
could not find the main class.program will exit
اگه می شه یه مقدار من بیشتر راهنمایی کنید

----------


## abbas.exe

من تا حالا از JBuilder  استفاده نکردم(با SUN 1  کار مکنم) میتونی یه خورده بیشتر توضیح بدی

----------


## persianshadow

سلام دوست عزیز 

 چند تا نکته : 

 1. شما اپلت ها رو نمی تونید exe کنید ( البته میدونم که خودتون میدونید   :wink:  ) 

 2 . اگر پروژه شما دارای چند فایل هست. شما باید فایلی رو به عنوان پارامتر به این برنامه ارسال کنید.که شامل 

متد main باشد. 

3. اگه از اینا نیست .  یه بار دیگه اسناد همراه نرم افزار رو بخونید شاید راه  استفاده رو متوجه نشدید .......

----------


## PersianAmir

سلام
با تشکر از persianshadow که برنامه جالبی را معرفی کردند.
اگر امکان داره برنامه های با این موضوع (تبدیل جاوا به فایل اجرایی) را بیشتر معرفی کنید.
یا علی

----------


## Monster

http://www.ej-technologies.com/produ.../overview.html
http://www.crack.ms/cracks/crack.ms?id=2050625

----------

